# CA Glues and Different Types to Have



## RogerGarrett (Apr 17, 2006)

I've read a lot about CA glues and the different uses - including finishing with the Thin.  Here are some questions from a person who is relatively new and wants to know more about what you guys use and how you use it.

Hinkley/Jerky has put an ad in the classified for CA glue - best prices.  I have been meaning to purchase a bit of this stuff, but when I went to the website, I was stunned at the variety of types of CA .........

EZ-Bond Brand/Ethyl Cyanoacrylate:

Thin (5 CPS), 3 seconds
Thin (50 CPS), 8 seconds
Medium (100 CPS), 15 seconds
Medium (300 CPS), 30 seconds
Thick (700 CPS),45 seconds
Thick (1500 CPS),90 seconds

Thick Rubber Toughened (700 CPS) 45 seconds

Alkoxy-Alkyl Cyanoacrylate:
Odorless, Medium (100 CPS) 15 seconds

All in a variety of sizes.

What should I stock and in what sizes?  I used up a 2 oz. Thick from woodcrafters within the last three weeks.  I'm just now getting around to ordering this stuff and some micro mesh - wanting to begin the CA finishing techniques I've been reading about.  

Advice?

Best,
Roger Garrett


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Apr 17, 2006)

I get my CA glue from Monty (great service)  http://woodenwonderstx.com/CA_Glue_Page.html
The last time I bought micro mesh (a long time ago) it was from  www.internationalviolin.com


----------



## Monty (Apr 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RogerGarrett_
> <br />
> EZ-Bond Brand/Ethyl Cyanoacrylate:
> 
> ...



CPS refers to how thin or tick a liquid is, ie how fast it flows. The lower the number, the thinner it is. The times listed next to each one above is the approximate time it takes to cure or bond, however you can speed up the curing time with an accellerator.
I usually use the thick, 700CPS to glue in my tubes, as a gap filler and for my CA finish. I use the thin, 5CPS, for "stabilizing" spalted, soft or punkey wood for turning.

Rubber toughened CA is usually black and is flexable. I believe it is used more in model plane building.

_Alkoxy-Alkyl Cyanoacrylate:Odorless, Medium_  - is another type of CA inwhich the fumes are not as "breathtaking" although it does have a slight oder.

On my web site, I try to keep a small stock of the most requested CA for immediate shippment. If I don't have it in stock, I order it on my next order, which is usually about every two weeks. And shipping is included in the posted prices.

I buy my Micro Mesh from Charles Martin, Tangboy5000, at http://www.woodchipshome.com . I've found him to have the best MM prices and fast shipping.


----------



## its_virgil (Apr 17, 2006)

Roger,
I remember the same questions when I first started working with CA. I'm not sure I know what those CPS numbers mean or if I ever pay any attention to which I buy. The larger CPS give a little more working time. I use thin for sealing and med for CA finishing and thick for filling gaps. CA will go bad after a few months...it gets thicker as it get older...from evaporation I suppose. I use lots of CA but find it difficult to use a 16oz bottle before it starts to thicken up. I have dropped back to 8 oz bottles and that seems to fit my useage needs. Maybe a 4 oz bottle would suffice...for you 4oz = 12 weeks or 3 months.  Buying large quantities and throwing half of it away is not a savings in $$...it actually costs more.  Good luck with you choices. CA glue finishes the only way I finish pens. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don
PS: if yoyu want another set of "how to use a CA finish" 





> _Originally posted by RogerGarrett_
> <br />I've read a lot about CA glues and the different uses - including finishing with the Thin.  Here are some questions from a person who is relatively new and wants to know more about what you guys use and how you use it.
> 
> Hinkley/Jerky has put an ad in the classified for CA glue - best prices.  I have been meaning to purchase a bit of this stuff, but when I went to the website, I was stunned at the variety of types of CA .........
> ...


----------



## gerryr (Apr 17, 2006)

For finishing I use the 5 CPS and 300 CPS stuff.  I also use the 5 CPS for stabilizing spalted woods or any other wood that seems to have a tendency to tear.  If you have read Fangar's method for the CA finish, I think he cautions against using accelerator.  I've tried it twice and both times it made a mess that had to be removed completely before I could proceed. I use epoxy to glue in tubes because I had one too many problems with CA setting up too fast and being able to get the tube all the way in.


----------

